# How can I take pictures out of folders but not put them into another folder



## adoofusapenguin (Mar 30, 2007)

I want to re arrange all my photos. I want to take everyone of them out and just have them all together. I cant seem to figure out how to do this.  Please explain to me how i can just have them together [in no folders]

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum
I'm confused ????
All together means ... In a folder.
Even if you put them on your desktop .. They're still in a folder.

They have to eventually go somewhere .. Like a folder.
Create a new folder .. and move them all there.

This help any ?


----------



## adoofusapenguin (Mar 30, 2007)

Well.. I mean like.. when yopu click on My Pictures on the desktop... i dont want to look at folders.. i just want my pictures to be laid out right there... So i dont have to go through folders.. I just want all my pictures to be out of folders and right there when i open my picutures


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok it sounds like you have a "My Pictures" folder with other sub folders.
So just move the them out of the sub folders to the very same folder.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

if you have a lot of pictures it would be best to keep them in separate folders. because sometimes if you have a lot of pic in one folder. it can take some time for the folder to open all the pics when you click on it. un less if you have a fast pc?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea lots of images in one folder will take longer to load and eat up lots and lots memory, cpu if you view them as thumbnails too.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Download Irfanview www.irfanview.com Open one of the photos and hit the *t* key. It will make thumbnails of the folder. Look on the left of the thumbnail page and find the larger folder that your images are in. It might be My Pictures or My Photos or wherever some program downloaded them for you. Select that folder.

Go Options > Load thumbs from all sub-folders. Now Irfanview will make thumbnails of all your photos in a single view.

You can do all your organizing right from that Irfanview thumbnail page. You can select groups of photos by holding the Ctrl key while you select them. Right click on one of the selected files and you can move the group anywhere you want. The navigator on the left gives you an easy way to make new folders. Just right click a folder and one of the choices is to make a new sub-folder. You can also make the thumbnails larger if you want.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you don't like dialing thru all the folders to get to your Pictures folder ...
then go to your pictures folder ... right click on it then choose ..
Send To > Desktop (create short cut)

Since your probably using My Documents ...
This Folder will be in you C: drive > documents and settings > (user) > My Documents > My pictures


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Even easier, download and install Picasa
http://picasa.google.com/
It is free, it will trawl through all your folders and make it "look like" they are all in the one place, without actually having to shift them.


----------

